# Random Humor



## Kyle

– Dad, can you help me with my math?

– What do you need help with?

– I’m supposed to find the common denominator…

– What the hell, you still haven’t found it? We were looking for that back when I was in school.


----------



## b23hqb

:


----------



## Kyle

Coworker gave me a load of #### on the way to get lunch yesterday.

Apparently it's "insensitive" to try to tell a homeless person a knock knock joke.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle

This_person said:


> View attachment 121545



i knew it!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

To all...

YES, HE BIT 24 PEOPLE.
IN RESPONSE TO ALL THE RECENT E-MAILS ABOUT OUR DOG, I am SICK AND TIRED OF ANSWERING QUESTIONS ABOUT HIM.

HE BIT: 
6 PEOPLE WEARING OBAMA T-SHIRTS... 
4 PEOPLE WEARING HILLARY T-SHIRTS...
2 CAR DRIVERS WITH BERNIE SANDERS BUMPER STICKERS...
9 TEENAGERS WITH PANTS HANGING PAST THEIR BUTT CRACKS...
2 FLAG BURNERS... AND .........  
A KNEELING FOOTBALL PLAYER.

SO FOR THE LAST TIME... THE DOG IS NOT FOR SALE!AND NO, I DO NOT APPROVE OF HIS SMOKING,BUT HE SAYS IT HELPS GET THE “BAD TASTE” OUT Of HIS MOUTH!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122408


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122408



Froot Loops are her go to, like bigly.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122408


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Bought a a new mouse pad.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122740


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Gilligan

FireBrand said:


> View attachment 122744



Yup yup


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122740



So much wrong!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## b23hqb

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122749



:


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Kyle

Irish Handcuffs


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> Irish Handcuffs
> 
> View attachment 122850



Bigot!!!

But that isn't Guinness.


----------



## Tech

FireBrand said:


> View attachment 122757



Elton John looks pissed.


----------



## FireBrand

Tech said:


> Elton John looks pissed.


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Elton John looks pissed.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## GWguy




----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 122951


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123009


----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123025


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123103



A simple bar of soap has all my needs covered...  ;-)


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Gilligan

So true.


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> So true.
> 
> View attachment 123127





I had to look at that a few times, thought for sure that was an ass pointing upwards, but she was on her back....


----------



## jazz lady

GWguy said:


> I had to look at that a few times, thought for sure that was an ass pointing upwards, but she was on her back....



I don't think that's a she.


----------



## GWguy

jazz lady said:


> I don't think that's a she.



Uh.... ok....  maybe I didn't look at it enough times...

But I'm thinking once is enough.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Uh.... ok....  maybe I didn't look at it enough times...
> 
> But I'm thinking once is enough.



See...yr just not living your life, D..


----------



## GWguy

Gilligan said:


> See...yr just not living your life, D..



  so.many.things.wrong.with.this.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123128



:lmfao:

I rarely laugh out loud when I'm by myself, but that got me!


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 123234


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

A father buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie.

He decides to test it out at dinner one night. The father asks his son what he did that afternoon.

The son says, "I did some schoolwork."

The robot slaps the son.

The son says, "Ok, Ok. I was at a friend's house watching movies."

Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"

Son says, "Toy Story."

The robot slaps the son again.

Son says, "Ok, Ok, we were watching Stormy Daniels movies."

Dad says," What? At your age I didn't even know what dirty movies were."

The robot slaps the father!

Mom laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."

The robot slaps the mother.

Robot for sale.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> A father buys a lie detector robot that slaps people when they lie.
> 
> He decides to test it out at dinner one night. The father asks his son what he did that afternoon.
> 
> The son says, "I did some schoolwork."
> 
> The robot slaps the son.
> 
> The son says, "Ok, Ok. I was at a friend's house watching movies."
> 
> Dad asks, "What movie did you watch?"
> 
> Son says, "Toy Story."
> 
> The robot slaps the son again.
> 
> Son says, "Ok, Ok, we were watching Stormy Daniels movies."
> 
> Dad says," What? At your age I didn't even know what dirty movies were."
> 
> The robot slaps the father!
> 
> Mom laughs and says, "Well, he certainly is your son."
> 
> The robot slaps the mother.
> 
> Robot for sale.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123288


----------



## mAlice

*Yucky Butt Nipple*

...


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> ...


----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> <img src="http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123326"/>


----------



## mAlice

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123326



That right there’s funny, I don’t care who ya’ are.


----------



## JustACitizen

mAlice said:


> ...



Bananas are to be opened on the yucky butt end. Using the "opener" end just turns the taste test part into mush.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## Kyle

mAlice said:


> ...



Far more accuracy than humor but


----------



## mAlice

Kyle said:


> Far more accuracy than humor but



Well, I think she's a joke, so...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123408



I did that to myself the other day. Dropped it on the floor and forgot to pick it up.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 123447


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


>


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


>


----------



## jazz lady

Grumpy said:


>


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 123449





I thought the same thing when I saw that earlier.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## FireBrand




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 123500


  

Might even help if they weren't looking at their phone.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Bann




----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 123504


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Gilligan

One of my favorite books I learned to read as a child...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123538






Modern Problems.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## littlelady




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123553


----------



## Gilligan

The mother-in-law arrives home from shopping to find her son-in-law,
Paddy in a steaming rage and hurriedly packing his suitcase.
“What happened Paddy?” she asks anxiously.
“What happened? I’ll tell you what happened!
I sent an email to my wife telling her I was coming home today from
my fishing trip. I get home … and guess what I found? Your daughter,
my wife, Jean, naked with Joe Murphy in our marital bed! This is
unforgivable! The end of our marriage. I’m done. I’m leaving forever!”
“Ah now, calm down, calm down Paddy!” says his mother-in-law.
“There is something very odd going on here. Jean would never do
such a thing! There must be a simple explanation. I’ll go speak to
her immediately and find out what happened.”
Moments later, the mother-in-law comes back with a big smile.
“Paddy, there, I told you it must be a simple explanation………….

She never got your email!”


----------



## Grumpy

When Obama died, George Washington met him at the Pearly Gates. He slapped him across the face and yelled, "How dare you try to destroy the Nation I helped conceive?" 
Patrick Henry approached, punched him in the nose and shouted, "You wanted to end our liberties, but you failed." 
James Madison followed, kicked him in the groin and said, "This is why I allowed our government to provide for the common defense!" 
Thomas Jefferson was next, beat Obama with a long cane and snarled, "It was evil men like you who inspired me to write the Declaration of Independence." 
The beatings and thrashings continued as James Monroe and 66 other early Americans unleashed their anger on the radical, socialist leader. 
As Obama lay bleeding and in pain, an Angel appeared. 
Obama wept and said, "This is not what you promised me." 
The Angel replied, "I told you there would be 72 VIRGINIANS waiting for you in Heaven. What did you think I said?"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123615



I saw that today!


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 123632



Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens?



Hey!!...I still get ripped... 

..it just means something different now..


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> Hey!!...I still get ripped...
> 
> ..it just means something different now..


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens?



Yes.



Yes I do.


----------



## Kyle

WWI Night Vision


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> WWI Night Vision
> 
> View attachment 123638



That's just wrong!


----------



## Gilligan

Just for Jazz....because she appreciates butchery of the language so much....   ;-)


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do.



I spent some time trying to work on my 12-pack abs this past weekend.


I think I made some progress.


----------



## jazz lady

Gilligan said:


> Just for Jazz....because she appreciates butchery of the language so much....   ;-)
> 
> View attachment 123675


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123764


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 123766


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## mAlice

...


----------



## Kyle

mAlice said:


> ...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 123932


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 123944



 "She canna take any more, captain.  She's gonna blow!"


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> "She canna take any more, captain.  She's gonna blow!"



cannae......I'm from the Scottish Grammar Police...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124005



This truly made me lol....  i wanna try that.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 124047


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124060



Now THAT is thinking outa the box!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124061



  I swear I din't know...  I mean..I knew she wasn't Tranny, because she still had her natural teeth..


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DEEKAYPEE8569

Your humor pill for the day...for all my friends of Irish heritage...and those who just like a good Irish joke...☺ 

Paddy had been drinking at his local pub most of the night.

Mick, the bartender says, ‘You’ll not be drinking anymore tonight, Paddy’.

 Paddy replies, ‘OK Mick, I’ll be on my way then’. Paddy spins around on his stool and steps off. He falls flat on his face.

‘Dang’ he says and pulls himself up by the stool and dusts himself off. He takes a step towards the door and falls flat on his face, ‘oh bloody shambles!’

He looks to the doorway and thinks to himself that if he can just get to the door and some fresh air he’ll be fine.

He belly crawls to the door and shimmies up to the door frame. He sticks his head outside and takes a deep breath of fresh air, feels much better and takes a step out onto the sidewalk and falls flat on his face. ‘Be-Jesus… I’m in bloody trouble,’ he says.

He can see his house just a few doors down, and crawls to the door, hauls himself up the door frame, opens the door and shimmies inside.

He takes a look up the stairs and says ‘No bloody way....’

He crawls up the stairs to his bedroom door and says ‘I can make it to the bed’. He takes a step into the room and falls flat on his face. He says ‘dang it’ and falls into bed.

The next morning, his wife, Jess, comes into the room carrying a cup of coffee and says, ‘Get up Paddy. Did you have a bit to drink last night ?’

Paddy says, ‘I did, Jess. I was bloody plastered. But how did you know?’

‘Mick phoned .. . . You left your wheelchair at the pub.’


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124111



Groot likes this.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124123


----------



## Kyle

This is how bacon cheeseburgers are made


----------



## Kyle

A farmer stopped by the local mechanics shop to have his truck fixed. They couldn't do it while he waited, so he said he didn't live far and would just walk home.

On the way home he stopped at the hardware store and bought a bucket and a gallon of paint. He then stopped by the feed store and picked up a couple of chickens and a goose. However, struggling outside the store he now had a problem - how to carry his entire purchases home.

While he was scratching his head he was approached by a little old lady who told him she was lost. She asked, 'Can you tell me how to get to 1603 Mockingbird Lane ?'

The farmer said, 'Well, as a matter of fact, my farm is very close to that house I would walk you there but I can't carry this lot.'

The old lady suggested, 'Why don't you put the can of paint in the bucket. Carry the bucket in one hand, put a chicken under each arm and carry the goose in your other hand?

'Why thank you very much,' he said and proceeded to walk the old girl home.
On the way he says 'Let's take my short cut and go down this alley. We'll be there in no time.'

The little old lady looked him over cautiously then said, 'I am a lonely widow without a husband to defend me. How do I know that when we get in the alley you won't hold me up against the wall and have your way with me?'

The farmer said, 'Holy smokes lady! I'm carrying a bucket, a gallon of paint, two chickens, and a goose. How in the world could I possibly hold you up against the wall and do that?'

The old lady replied, 'Set the goose down, cover him with the bucket, put the paint on top of the bucket, and I'll hold the chickens.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> This is how bacon cheeseburgers are made



Did you know that a hobo and a rabbit make a hobbit?


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

...


----------



## Gilligan




----------



## GWguy

Why is it that you never see elephants hiding in trees?

Because they're really, really good at it.


----------



## RoseRed

Gilligan said:


> View attachment 124203


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

Location is everything.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124226


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124228



  I immediately saw my dad sitting there...


----------



## FireBrand




----------



## Gilligan

FireBrand said:


> View attachment 124245


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

RoseRed said:


>



NOT a joke.. but a quote.. 

Ms Waters, if elected President, what would be the first thing you do.. 

"Impeach Trump!!!"


----------



## Monello

itsbob said:


> NOT a joke.. but a quote..
> 
> Ms Waters, if elected President, what would be the first thing you do..
> 
> "Impeach Trump!!!"



Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Kyle

itsbob said:


> NOT a joke.. but a quote..
> 
> Ms Waters, if elected President, what would be the first thing you do..
> 
> "Impeach Trump!!!"


----------



## Grumpy

*Just a few idiots..*

*Number One Idiot:* I am a medical student currently doing a rotation in toxicology at the poison control center. 
Today, this woman called in very upset because she caught her little daughter eating ants. 
I quickly reassured her that the ants are not harmful and there would be no need to bring her daughter into the hospital. 
She calmed down and at the end of the conversation happened to mention that she gave her daughter some ant poison to eat in order to kill the ants. I told her that she better bring her daughter into the emergency room right away. 
Here's your IDIOT sign, lady. Wear it with pride. 

*Number Two Idiot :* Early this year, some Boeing employees on the airfield decided to steal a life raft from one of the 747s. They were successful in getting it out of the plane and home. Shortly after they took it for a float on the river, they noticed a Coast Guard helicopter coming toward them. It turned out that the chopper was homing in on the emergency locator beacon that activated when the raft was inflated. They are no longer employed at Boeing.Here's your sign, guys. Don't get it wet; the paint might run. 

*Number Three Idiot : 
*A man, wanting to rob a downtown Bank of America, walked into the Branch and wrote this, "Put all your muny in this bag." 
While standing in line, waiting to give his note to the teller, he began to worry that someone had seen him write the note and might call the police before he reached the teller's window.So he left the Bank of America and crossed the street to the Wells Fargo Bank. 
After waiting a few minutes in line, he handed his note to the Wells Fargo teller.She read it and, surmising from his spelling errors that he wasn't the brightest light in the harbor, told him that she could not accept his stickup note because it was written on a Bank of America deposit slip and that he would either have to fill out a Wells Fargo deposit slip or go back to Bank of America. 
Looking somewhat defeated, the man said, "OK" and left. 
He was arrested a few minutes later, as he was waiting in line back at Bank of America. 
Don't bother with this guy's sign. He probably couldn't read it anyway. 

*Number Four Idiot : *
A motorist was unknowingly caught in an automated speed trap that measured his speed using radar and photographed his car. 
He later received in the mail a ticket for $140.00 and a photo of his car. Instead of payment, he sent the police department a photograph of $140.00.Several days later, he received a letter from the police that contained another picture, this time of handcuffs. He immediately mailed in his $140.00. Wise guy ... But you still get a sign.

*Number Five Idiot : *
A guy walked into a little corner store with a shotgun and demanded all of the cash from the cash drawer. After the cashier put the cash in a bag, the robber saw a bottle of Scotch that he wanted behind the counter on the shelf. He told the cashier to put it in the bag as well, but the cashier refused and said, "Because I don't believe you are over 21." 
The robber said he was, but the clerk still refused to give it to him because she didn't believe him. At this point, the robber took his driver's license out of his wallet and gave it to the clerk. 
The clerk looked it over and agreed that the man was in fact over 21 and she put the Scotch in the bag. The robber then ran from the store with his loot.The cashier promptly called the police and gave the name and address of the robber that he got off the license. They arrested the robber two hours later. 
This guy definitely needs a sign. 

*Idiot Number Six:* A pair of Michigan robbers entered a record shop nervously waving revolvers. The first one shouted, " Nobody move!" When his partner moved, the startled first bandit shot him. This guy doesn't even deserve a sign. 

*Idiot Number Seven *: Arkansas: Seems this guy wanted some beer pretty badly. He decided that he'd just throw a cinder block through a liquor store window, grab some booze, and run. So he lifted the cinder block and heaved it over his head at the window. The cinder block bounced back knocking him unconscious. 
It seems the liquor store window was made of Plexi-Glass. The whole event was caught on videotape. Yep, here's your sign. 

*Idiot Number Eight* : I live in a semi-rural area.We recently had a new neighbor call the local township administrative office to request the removal of the Deer Crossing sign on our road. The reason: "Too many deer are being hit by cars out here! I don't think this is a good place for them to be crossing anymore." Take the sign - Please!


----------



## Kyle

#3


----------



## jazz lady

Grumpy said:


> *Idiot Number Seven *: Arkansas: Seems this guy wanted some beer pretty badly. He decided that he'd just throw a cinder block through a liquor store window, grab some booze, and run. So he lifted the cinder block and heaved it over his head at the window. The cinder block bounced back knocking him unconscious. It seems the liquor store window was made of Plexi-Glass. The whole event was caught on videotape. Yep, here's your sign.



I've seen a video of two guys trying to break into someplace.  Guy #1 hurls a brick, which bounces and knocks out guy #2. Guy #1 picks up brick again, throws it, and knocks himself out.


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:


> I've seen a video of two guys trying to break into someplace.  Guy #1 hurls a brick, which bounces and knocks out guy #2. Guy #1 picks up brick again, throws it, and knocks himself out.


----------



## itsbob

Monello said:


> Bigot!!!
> 
> But that isn't Guinness.



Smithwicks


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124314



Troofs.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## black dog




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124355


----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124355



hmmm...


----------



## black dog




----------



## Kyle

For the love of God, Why did I look back in this thread????


----------



## black dog




----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> For the love of God, Why did I look back in this thread????



To see what happened to Happy?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> For the love of God, Why did I look back in this thread????



Because...


----------



## Kyle

Kansas City is certainly a friendly place!


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> Kansas City is certainly a friendly place!
> 
> View attachment 124393


----------



## nutz

Kyle said:


> Kansas City is certainly a friendly place!
> 
> View attachment 124393


As friendly as this guy?


----------



## Monello




----------



## black dog




----------



## Grumpy

Remember it takes a college degree to fly a plane, but only a high school diploma to fix one; a reassurance to those of us who fly routinely in our jobs. After every flight, UPS pilots fill out a form, called a 'gripe sheet,' which tells mechanics about problems with the aircraft. The mechanics correct the problems; document their repairs on the form, and then pilots review the gripe sheets before the next flight. 

Never let it be said that ground crews lack a sense of humor. Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by UPS ' pilots (marked with a P) and the solutions recorded (marked with an S) by maintenance engineers. 

By the way, UPS is the only major airline that has never, ever, had an accident. 

P: Left inside main tire almost needs replacement. S: Almost replaced left inside main tire. * 
P: Test flight OK, except auto-land very rough. S: Auto-land not installed on this aircraft. * 
P: Something loose in cockpit S: Something tightened in cockpit * 
P: Dead bugs on windshield. S: Live bugs on back-order. * 
P: Autopilot in altitude-hold mode produces a 200 feet per minute descent. S: Cannot reproduce problem on ground. * 
P: Evidence of leak on right main landing gear. S: Evidence removed. * 
P: DME volume unbelievably loud. S: DME volume set to more believable level. * 
P: Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick. S: That's what friction locks are for. * 
P: IFF inoperative in OFF mode. S: IFF always inoperative in OFF mode. * 
P: Suspected crack in windshield. S: Suspect you're right. * 
P: Number 3 engine missing. S: Engine found on right wing after brief search * 
P: Aircraft handles funny. (I love this one!) S: Aircraft warned to straighten up, fly right and be serious. * 
P: Target radar hums. S: Reprogrammed target radar with lyrics. * 
P: Mouse in cockpit. S: Cat installed. * 
And the best one for last * P: Noise coming from under instrument panel. Sounds like a midget pounding on something with a hammer. S: Took hammer away from midget.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124425


----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

In a dog's brain.


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 124442


----------



## Gilligan

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 124442


----------



## Gilligan

old one...


    The Saturday Night Joke


    Are you a Democrat, a Republican or a Southerner?

    The answer can be found by posing the following question:

    You're walking down a deserted street with your wife and two small children.

    Suddenly, a terrorist with a huge knife comes around the corner, locks eyes with you, screams "Allah ho akhbar!", raises the knife, and charges at you...

    You are carrying a Kimber 1911 .45 ACP, and you are an expert shot.
    You have mere seconds before he reaches you and your family.
    What do you do?

    THINK CAREFULLY AND
    THEN SCROLL DOWN:


    Democrat's Answer:

    Well, that's not enough information to answer the question!

    What is a Kimber 1911.45 ACP?

    Does the man look poor or oppressed?

    Is he really a terrorist? Am I guilty of profiling?

    Have I ever done anything to him that would inspire him to attack?

    Could we run away?

    What does my wife think?

    What about the kids?

    Could I possibly swing the gun like a club and knock the knife out of his hand?

    What does the law say about this situation?

    Does the pistol have appropriate safety built into it?

    Why am I carrying a loaded gun anyway, and what kind of message does this send to society and to my children?

    Is it possible he'd be happy with just killing me?

    Does he definitely want to kill me, or would he be content just to wound me?

    If I were to grab his knees and hold on, could my family get away while he was stabbing me?

    Should I call 9-1-1?

    Why is this street so deserted?

    We need to raise taxes, have paint & weed day.

    Can we make this a happier, healthier street that would discourage such behavior.

    I need to debate this with some friends for a few days and try to come to a consensus.

    This is all so confusing!

    ............ .......... ........ ..... ......... ....... ........ ........ .

    Republican's Answer:

    BANG!


    ............ ....... ...... ........ ......... ........ .......... ....

    Southerner's Answer:

    BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!
    BANG ! BANG! BANG! BANG!
    Click..... (Sounds of reloading)

    BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!BANG!BANG!
    Click

    Daughter: 'Nice grouping, Daddy!'
    'Were those the Winchester Silver Tips or Hollow Points?!

    Son: 'Can I shoot the next one?!'

    Wife: You are not taking that to the Taxidermist!


----------



## Kyle

I always did feel a tad more comfortable traveling south.


----------



## GWguy

Reggaetonni - Italian and Island pasta fusion.


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Reggaetonni - Italian and Island pasta fusion.



Genitalia - what goombas are constantly adjusting.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## black dog




----------



## Bonehead

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124545



I saw a damn coyote in my neighborhood yesterday...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124572



Looks like something by Georgia O'Keefe


----------



## Gilligan

Monello said:


> View attachment 124554


----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124601


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124601


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124652



But it should be standard practice.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124652


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124661


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124701



Or.....maybe they did.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 124757



  That's what MR and Sappy saw...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Monello




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle

GregV814 said:


> why did Mr. & Mrs. Howell have 34 changes of clothes but the Skipper and Gilligan wore the same outfit? And, I think it was a racist show too...the episode of the forgotten Japanese soldier was stereotypically dressed in old uniform but he had thick glasses, and buckteeth.!!!


And obviously it was a segregated three hour tour.


----------



## Tech

NextJen said:


> View attachment 165970


And filmed in 1963. Time travel?


----------



## NextJen




----------



## *The*Man*

NextJen said:


> View attachment 166026


Far out, man. I can relate.


----------



## Sneakers

Dave's not here, man.


----------



## Kyle

That must have been what all that talk in the 70s was about, when they claimed to be finding themselves.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Monello




----------



## spr1975wshs




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------

